
DNA reveals a hybrid Ice Age bison species depicted in ancient cave art - biot
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/higgs-bison-dna-cave-art-1.3809728
======
ChuckMcM
Apparently if you collide two species of ruminant with enough energy you get
the Higgs Bison. :-)

~~~
curtis
It always seemed kind of shocking to me that you could cross-breed cattle and
bison. However, according to Wikipedia[1]:

 _The bovine family (Bovidae) diverged from the common ancestral line with
water buffalo and African buffalo about 5 to 10 million years ago. Thereafter,
the family lineage of bison and taurine cattle does not appear to be a
straightforward "tree" structure as is often depicted in much evolution,
because evidence of interbreeding and crossbreeding is seen between different
species and members within this family, even many millions of years after
their ancestors separated into different species._

So it sounds like they've been colliding all along.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bison#Evolution_and_genetic_hi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bison#Evolution_and_genetic_history)

~~~
lambertsimnel
I like that the cross-breeds are called "beefalo" on the page you linked to.

~~~
mc32
Well, that ruins it:

"Buffalo beeffalo buffalo Buffalo beeffalo buffalo Buffalo beeffalo."

------
curtis
> DNA reveals the Higgs bison

I had to read that title several times.

~~~
HarfTarf
I read it once, and was immediately duped.

------
throwaway98237
Bahh! I read as, "DNA reveals the Higgs Boson". Was mighty intrigued.

~~~
ddavidn
I think this is the only reason any of us landed here...

~~~
throwaway98237
lol, possibly the only reason this landed on Top

------
douche
It's a shame that the original title isn't used here.

I'm curious about Higgs now. Was this one person, who had an interest in both
extinct bovines and projected subatomic particles?

~~~
thotpoizn
I thought the same, but according to the article the Bison was actually named
as sort of tongue-in-cheek reference to the particle.

